# Problema con cargador de bateria taladro Black Decker



## chang99

Hola a todos, tengo un problema con mi cargador de bateria del taladro, resulta que se quemó una resistencia y no sé que valor tiene, es un cargador que cuando pones la bateria con poca carga se enciende el led rojo, y cuando esta cargada se enciende el led verde.

La resistencia que se ve en la foto no es la suya, la puse por probar, el transistor que esta en la placa de aluminio es un A1757, los pequenos son a9013 y uno a9012, lo demás son diodos, resistencias y condensadores, ¿sabria alguien de que valor es esa resistencia?
adjunto fotos de la placa y carcasa del cargador por si les suena el cargador.

Gracias



 



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/38/dscn22993p.jpg/

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/402/dscn2304picnik.jpg/


----------



## jetcar

Hola.
Si está en serie con el positivo de la batería tienen un valor aproximado de 1K2 - 2 W.
Si con éste valor la carga es muy lenta prueba a bajarlo a 680 ohm o a 560 ohm.
Quédate con la que carge la batería en un tiempo razonable.
Saludos.


----------



## chang99

jetcar dijo:


> Hola.
> Si está en serie con el positivo de la batería tienen un valor aproximado de 1K2 - 2 W.
> Si con éste valor la carga es muy lenta prueba a bajarlo a 680 ohm o a 560 ohm.
> Quédate con la que carge la batería en un tiempo razonable.
> Saludos.



Gracias por tu informacion, la verdad es que me trae loco el dichoso cargador, le he cambiado todos los transistores, poniendoles los mismos que trae de fabrica, y el cargador sigue sin funcionar.


----------



## jetcar

Hola de nuevo.
No es un problema de transistores. Si ésa resistencia está en serie con el + de la batería y *está* *abierta* la tension de carga no llega a la batería y no se carga. Es un problema muy común de los cargadores y lámparas de emergencia.
Algunos incluso llevan resistencias como ésa de 390 ohm 2 W pero son casos raros. La que cargue en un tiempo normal és la que vale. Un valor baje acorta la vida de la batería y un valor alto tarda demasiado en conseguir una carga completa.
Saludos.


----------



## albertoxx

Yo por mi parte compre un taladro en una tienda de pulgas(paca) pero  este no viene con su cargador, en la carcasa dice Type 1 7.2V DC, asi  que consegui un transformador AC 110 V a DC 7.5V pero lo que no se es  que si este taladro necesita algun circuito especial para cargar las  baterias o simplemente con conectarle los 7.5 V dc cargaran el banco de  bateria?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Nilfred

Si esas baterías son de 1400 mAh el cargador debe estar limitado en corriente a 140 mA y en vacío debe entregar 8,4 V.
Solo en esas condiciones podes dejarlo 10 hs cargando.
Seguro las baterías están muertas y es lo mas caro del taladro.


----------



## albertoxx

Gracias, Nilfred le consegui un cargador que tenia de una barredora(escoba con motor) con las especificaciones que pusiste y tenias razon las baterias ya estan muy malas lo deje cargando toda la noche y funciono pero solo como 1 minuto luego empezo a dar vueltas mas lento hasta que murio de nuevo, asi que deplano ya las baterias para la basura, ahora bien yo pienso que para que no sea una inversion tirada hay que convertirlo en alambrico el motor es igual al de una impresora pero solo tiene unos numeros que ya los busque en google y nada, asi que ire provando a ver que voltaje me da mejores resultados pero sera que el mecanismo que tiene para accionarlo que entre mas lo presiones mas rapido da vueltas se podra tambien usar? tiene 3 entradas que vienen de la bateria? alguna idea?


----------



## Nilfred

¡A la basura no! Esas pilas son Ni-Cd, archivalas en algún lugar seguro por 100 años, y deja asentado en tu testamento que las sigan achivando 100 años mas 

Si tenes un panel solar, te sirve para hacer un seguidor solar.

Si te sobra algo de pasta, con 6 pilas actuales AA Ni-MH LSD de 2000 mAh, lo mejorás. Acá salen 70 ARS el par de Duraloops japonesas, algo menos las alternativas chinas Sony y Kodak. Asegurate que en la caja diga que vienen precargadas 
Asegurate que entran antes de hacer la inversión.

Ni idea para que es el 3er cable ¿Media tensión? Cargá las baterías nuevamente, tenes 1 minuto para medir tensiones y corrientes que necesitas


----------



## albertoxx

Buena idea la de reemplazar las baterias por unas AA recargables ya que el banco de pilas lo saque y son 6 en serie bastante gorditas dan un aprox de 7.4 y el cable de en medio parte el voltaje a la mitad asi que deplano es para con eso regular la velocidad, ahora con el cargador para estas nuevas 6 pilas AA recargables sera que con el adaptador de 110 a 7.5V y agregandole una resistencia de 20 Ohm lo puedo usar para cargar o tengo que hacer algun circuito para cargarlas?


----------



## Nilfred

No hace falta cargarlas muy seguido, las sacas y las pones en un cargador común, va, no tan común, mejor uno rápido e inteligente, para no estar mas de un día cargándolas de a pares.


----------



## albertoxx

Habria que estar quitandole los 8 tornillos que trae sacarlas, volverlas a desempaquetar, cargarlas, volverlas a empaquetar, volter a armarlo lo siento un poco tedioso, y deplano pues hacer el cargador
como que parece q no es tan simple como poner una resistencia, asi que no me quedara otra de brincar las baterias y ponerlo en directo y listo


----------



## zopilote

En el pack de baterias, una de ellas es la presenta daño, y generalmente es así, pareciera que hay carga pero como falla solo esa, hace que se vea que todas las demas pilas estan malas. Lo dificil es conseguir una igual a las demás.


----------



## fausto garcia

Saludos compañeros

Aqui les dejo unas imagenes de mi taladro y un destornillador estilo Frankenstein,  el taladro me lo regalo un amigo que pretendia tirarlo a la basura, porque segun él, ya no servia.(si supiera que es mi consentido)

El taladro lo dejo de utilizar porque la bateria estaba muerta y le fue imposible conseguirla, despues sufrio una caida, por eso se daño el interruptor variable y el inversor de giro, los cuales estaban juntos, el destornillador me lo trajieron de USA, y lo mismo, fue imposible conseguir la bateria.

Como se habran dado cuenta les coloqué una bateria sellada a cada uno, al taladro una de 12v 4Ah y al destornillador una de 6v 4Ah y funcionan de maravilla, los cargo con sus respectivos cargadores soló que ahora no utilizó el plug del cargador, utilizó unos caimanes. 

No se ven muy bonitos, pero funcionan muy bien y con excelente power. 

Saludos desde Puebla México.


----------



## camepi

marron, verde negro oro, si no me equivoco son 15 ohmios... lo tengo desmontado delante mio por que a mi se me han fundido dos transistores.....


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

chang99 dijo:


> Hola a tod@s, tengo un problema con mi cargador de bateria del taladro, resulta que se quemó una resistencia y no sé que valor tiene, es un cargador que cuando pones la bateria con poca carga se enciende el led rojo, y cuando esta cargada se enciende el led verde,la resistencia que se ve en la foto no es la suya, la puse por probar, el transistor que esta en la placa de aluminio es un A1757, los pequenos son a9013 y uno a9012, lo demás son diodos, resistencias y condensadores, ¿sabria alguien de que valor es esa resistencia?
> adjunto fotos de la placa y carcasa del cargador por si les suena el cargador.
> gracias
> [url]http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/9017/dscn22993p.th.jpg[/URL]
> 
> [url]http://img402.imageshack.us/img402/356/dscn2304picnik.th.jpg[/URL]




La resistencia que dices es de 2W y de 15 Ω    (es seguro porque tengo uno igual, mi problema es que no encuentro equivalente del transistor  A1757)

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Fijate si es éste :

http://www.datasheetdir.com/2SA1757+Power-Transistors

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/6581/NEC/UPA1757G.html


----------



## sito das Pallaregas

HOLA . gracias por responder, pero ya sé que es un 2SA1757, lo que quiero saber es si existe algún equivalente.

Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS

Probale el TIP42C 

Fijate de no ponerlo invertido :










Saludos !


----------



## pipe30

amigos tengo un problema presido cargador pongo la batería y pone la luz roja unos segundo y después la verde,después puse la batería a fuera del cargador con cables y enciende la luz roja pero no revive carga



a y por que la base donde se pone la bateria tiene tres conectores no deveria ser solo dos. a lo igual la bateria trae tres conestores


----------



## chacarock

yo cargo mi taladro con un transformador de modem wifi.   son fuentes de 12 de alterna  , coloco un diodo de 7A en uno de los cables y ese va al pin positivo del taladro en el mio es el del centro y listo. eso si tarda entre 10 a 12 hs en cargarse, pero como el uso es hobbista no me trae problemas, se que el cargador original lo carga en tres hs o algo por el estilo


----------



## bullfaiter

Hola buenas, quería ayuda sobre un taladro de batería black and decker de 18V – modelo A9282 England SL1 3YD, el cual, se me ha perdido el cargador para cargarla y supongo que es quitando la batería y metiéndola en su soporte como el que he visto por internet buscando el modelo. 

La batería creo que está bien porque al apretar el botón anda un poco pero al instante  se para indicando que la batería tiene algo de carga también he medido tensión entre sus bornes y da un poco de voltaje 7 y pico o por ahí.

El otro día me di cuenta que tenía un agujero para poder conectarlo a un cargador de corriente y como tenía uno de un portátil y pone que da 19 V y 4,76 A de corriente lo conecte para ver si lo cargaba con la batería puesta al taladro, pero no, solo al apretar el botón para ver si funcionaba, andaba y al medir voltaje con el polímetro me daba 18,76 o por ahí de voltaje, entonces no se si ese agujero es para cargar la batería o porque no tiene suficiente amperaje y voltaje el cargador, etc.

Entonces como podría cargar esa batería, ya que, los cargadores que he visto por internet son caros y solo podría cargar baterías black and decker ¿podría cargarla como en la imagen con unas  pinzas de cocodrilo enganchadas directamente a la batería pero con el cargador IMAX B6?  vale un poco más barato y si lo compro tendría un cargador para todo.


----------



## naxito

Yo te recomiendo mas rapido y mejor que compres el cargador en algun proveedor de repuestos black and decker de tu pais


----------



## Oufes

Tomale una foto a la bateria para ver de que tipo es

el cargador se podria hacer caseramente dependiendo del tipo de bateria


----------



## bullfaiter

Hola, la bateria es de Ni-Cd


----------



## SKYFALL

En cuanto al agujero que trae la carcaza de la bateria para cargarla con algun cargador aparte, debes verificar que tenga la misma polaridad del cargador de computador, pues este puede servir para esto.

Ahora, no quiere decir que solo con conectar el cargador vas a poder usar de una el taladro, primero debes dejar cargar la bateria, ensaya dejandola al menos dos horas antes de ensayarlo.


----------



## bullfaiter

Ferchito he comprobado la polaridad del cargador con él con el agujero del taladro y es la correcta y he estado más de 2 horas cargando la batería pero no se ha cargado nada.

He buscado el modelo del taladro que es el CD18C type 3 por internet y he visto en la hoja de instrucciones que se puede cargar la batería conectada al taladro insertando la clavija del cargador en el conector y he visto también el cargador y las características que tiene: 

Input: 230/240V ~ 50/60Hz 15W
Output: 22,6V  210/230mA  5,2VA


----------



## SKYFALL

Pues segun esos datos, la polaridad es la adecuada pero los 19V son insuficientes para cargar la bateria, dado que necesita 22,6V.

Vas a tener que buscar otra fuente de alimentación para cargar la bateria, o hacer una en su defecto.


----------



## bullfaiter

ok, me gustaria saber de algun esquema para realizar la fuente para cargar la bateria con las caracteristicas del cargador:

Input: 230/240V ~ 50/60Hz 15W
Output: 22,6V 210/230mA 5,2VA


----------



## bullfaiter

Hola, ¡ya he podido cargar la bateria! al final decidí comprarme el cargador imax B6 por internet que es muy economico y cargarlo con las pinzas de cocodrilo enganchadas directamente a los bornes de la batería, ha tardardo en cargarse aproximadamente 2 horas poniendole una corriente de 1,2mA


----------



## moler

Hola yo creo que no depende tanto de la tension, que debe tener la tesión necesaria, eso esta claro, pero si el cargador no ofrece un amperaje suficiente tardará muchisimo en cargar.

Yo en un taladro similar lo que hice fue hace un agujero en el mango cerca de la batería, en un hueco donde me cabe un conector DC jack, y soldar este conector a los bornes de carga de la batería, de esta manera puedo usar cualquier cargador universal, poniendole la tensión adecuada.

Eso en los taladros en los que hay que colocar el taladro encima del cargador, tipo base de carga.

Saludos


----------



## Nanotronik

albertoxx dijo:


> Habria que estar quitandole los 8 tornillos que trae sacarlas, volverlas a desempaquetar, cargarlas, volverlas a empaquetar, volter a armarlo lo siento un poco tedioso, y deplano pues hacer el cargador
> como que parece q no es tan simple como poner una resistencia, asi que no me quedara otra de brincar las baterias y ponerlo en directo y listo


Por qué no compras una batería de 2S 20C o 30C y la instalas dejando los cables accesibles para conectarla y cargarla? 
O también puedes ponerle 4 18650 y un TP4056 o dos y no tienes que andar mareando el destornillador....
Y ahora leo que es viejito el mensajito.....


----------

